# Albat or lineman school



## linecall (Jun 2, 2016)

Albat or lineman school

http://albat.org or SLTC

Im really committed to becoming a lineman, and im not sure which the most direct route to becoming a lineman and being apart of the ibew.

which is the quickest and best route to become a lineman and become a memeber of the ibew?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Not an expert by this at all, but I think in our area the POCO (PG&E) doesn't really accept "Green" guys anymore.

They basically tell people that they need to go to a school (such as this: https://lineman.edu/?gclid=CNrdi4bMoc0CFc9ffgod85cCew).

After graduating from that program or another like it, then they will consider you for an apprenticeship. 

My advice is to go and directly talk with them, their employees, and to look up any information on hiring they have on their website. I don't think the IBEW will have a ton of info on the Lineman path.


----------

